# Access to Profile from Home page?



## Lumber (13 Aug 2015)

Colour me blind, but I've been a member for 9 years, and I still can't figure out if there is a way to go directly to my profile from the Home page.

From the master list of Topics/Threads, sure; that's easy. But from the home page? Does it exist?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2015)

Here?  Or is that not showing up for you?


----------



## McG (13 Aug 2015)

... or do you mean from here:  http://army.ca


----------



## Lumber (13 Aug 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... or do you mean from here:  http://army.ca



Yes from this page (or in my case, milnet.ca, I can't stand green  ;D).


----------



## GAP (13 Aug 2015)

Click on the messages tab, that will give you access to the link for adjusting your profile


----------



## Sythen (13 Aug 2015)

What I've always done is if you scroll down slightly, on the left hand side where it lists Online Users, just click your name in there.


----------



## Lumber (13 Aug 2015)

GAP said:
			
		

> Click on the messages tab, that will give you access to the link for adjusting your profile



Yes there are two different ways of doing it. 
i. click on "## messages" next to your name which takes you to a screen where you can access your Profile; or
ii. click on any threat/topic to bring you to a screen where you can access your Profile.

All of these are two step processes. I'm just surprised that "Profile" doesn't appear in any of the drop down menus above.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> ......... I'm just surprised that "Profile" doesn't appear in any of the drop down menus above.



 ???

PMedMoe in Reply # 1 posted a screenshot.  "Profile" clearly shows up on every page you load.

Of course -- You have to be Logged in to see it.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> PMedMoe in Reply # 1 posted a screenshot.  "Profile" clearly shows up on every page you load.
> 
> Of course -- You have to be Logged in to see it.



 :goodpost:


 ;D


----------



## Lumber (13 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> PMedMoe in Reply # 1 posted a screenshot.  "Profile" clearly shows up on every page you load.
> 
> Of course -- You have to be Logged in to see it.



Clearly, my idea of "home page" and everyone else's is different.

Show me, fine Sirs, where there is a "profile" button on THIS page (the army/milnet.ca "Home" page):


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2015)

First off.....That is not the Home page.

Second.....Why have you used that page as your link to milnet.ca?


----------



## Lumber (13 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> First off.....That is not the Home page.
> 
> Second.....Why have you used that page as your link to milnet.ca?



That's not the Home Page? But the url is "millet.ca"? How can you get more home page then that, homie?


----------



## Lumber (13 Aug 2015)

Not to mention, when I go to the "Navigate" do down and select "home", that's where it takes me to!


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> That's not the Home Page? But the url is "millet.ca"? How can you get more home page then that, homie?



I am NOT YOUR HOMIE.


Look at top left hand of the page.  

Can you see button that says: "Navigate"?

Place mouse button over that button and push.

Scroll down to whichever forum you want, and that will take you to the "Home Page" of that forum.

[Staple voice] That was easy.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Not to mention, when I go to the "Navigate" do down and select "home", that's where it takes me to!



OK.....I see what is happening.  Select your forum and not that "Home" and you should have no problems.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2015)

I wish all I had to worry about was clicking my mouse twice to get where I want to go. Unfortunately, my life is filled with the same old mundane things like work, living and enjoying. 8)


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2015)

Once you are happy with the selection that you have, save it/bookmark it as your link to milnet.ca.


----------



## Lumber (13 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Once you are happy with the selection that you have, save it/bookmark it as your link to milnet.ca.



Thanks, Homes; I think we're starting to finally jive here.  ;D

I actually like the milnet.ca Home page as my link. It has the board with "recent topics" so I can quickly see who's talking about what. I can quickly get lost and uninterested in the full list of different forums.

That being said, my curiosity remains; why isn't their a link directly to your Profile from the "Home Page".



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> I wish all I had to worry about was clicking my mouse twice to get where I want to go. Unfortunately, my life is filled with the same old mundane things like work, living and enjoying. 8)



When you have carpal tunnel in your right finger, think of me.  ;D


----------

